# Stopping gel liner from creasing?



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys, have just started using Coastal Scents black gel liner (past 2 weeks) and it's been great up until the past couple of days. Suddenly I'm finding black crease marks above my lid. The eyeliner itself isn't faded, but the creases keep coming :s
I can't afford to get a fluidline yet instead (but definitely planning to try in the future), so in the mean time, what can I do to help with this issue? When I was in Auckland last week at the MAC counter I explained the issue to the MA and she suggested I 'set' it with black eyeshadow. So I tried that today - three hours later and the black marks were even worse than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've used liquid liner for years without this issue, at first I thought I was getting the marks because I was enjoying the ease of the gel liner and making a thicker cats eye than I usually do, but even gently lining very thinly above my lashes is doing it now. 
Would liquid liner over top set the gel liner? I don't want to go back to liquid because I'm really liking the texture and ease of the gel liner but if it was a second step that would be okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any recc's would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 22, 2010)

I think what you're talking about is a transfer --- the gel liner is making a mark on your upper lid.

Two things that help me are:

1. Lightly pat shadow over the liner

2. Make sure your entire upper area, from the crease up to brow, is covered in shadow, even if it's one that is exactly the same as your skin. I find that REALLY helps prevent transfer on my deep set eyes.

I also use TFSI under my shadow, which will keep that shadow on your upper lid area.


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 22, 2010)

Aside from the things above written by Meisje and with which I completely agree, consider these things too:

Didn't it get somewhat warmer? In warmer weather some of my liners tend to transfer and some don't. 
Did you have enough sleep lately? (I hope it doesn't sound rude or nosy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Because with puffy eyes the chance of transfering is higher from my experience. 
Less is more - when I get carried away and apply more layers of gel eyeliner it sometimes flakes or transfers on me.. 
HTH


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you use a primer? I use primer, and eyeshadow, but everything ends up smudging on my upper lid after 5 hours. If that doesn't work, try a clear liquid liner to seal it in.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Less is more - when I get carried away and apply more layers of gel eyeliner it sometimes flakes or transfers on me..HTH_

 
I forgot this one! It's totally true. The less I use, smoothing it out instead of putting on a thick layer, the more thoroughly it dries and the better it stays put.

Those are great suggestions.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2010)

i second a primer, though if all else fails, it might just be the liner.. some products do that to me.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

some gel liners will smudge on me regardless even if it's not all the time. hope these tips would help!
- use an eyeshadow primer underneath
- apply over a wash of eyeshadow (at least) instead of directly on the skin
- apply a similar color eyeshadow over the liner to set
- dust a layer of loose powder over the liner (although I prefer the previous)
- use an eyeliner sealant (MUFE Eye Seal, Benefit She Laq)
- apply sheer and slowly build the intensity of the liner 

good luck!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use paint pots instead of a primer at the moment. I'll try applying more sheerly.  I use the liner over eyeshadow 90% of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My sleep hasn't been as good lately, I'm having a bad round of depression and it's messing me up... so that could contribute too. 
It's getting colder here, we are moving into Autumn. Hmmm.. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## cetati (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with using a primer of some sort and patting same-colored eyeshadow over it. That'll help a ton. Also as a tip to help you apply less.. don't dip your brush in the product and go straight to the eye. Work the product in the brush with the back of your hand or the inside of your product lid until it's well distributed and all the excess is now on your hand/lid and you have just the right amount on your brush.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

I love f.y...eyes primer by Benefit under gel eyeliners.


----------

